# 2007 Scott Team CR1



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

HI Guys!

A little over a year and a half ago, I got the chance to buy a CR1. My LBS was nice enough to outfit a Scott Team CR1 frame with Dura Ace and other carbon bits.  Ok fine! I was sucked into the black/red/white fever and liked it. . Looking back, I wish I opted for either Sram Force or Red after seeing b24fsb's bike. Now that's what I call cool.

Anyway, my CR1 took a new lease on life with its new shoes: the Reynolds Assault. I like how it looks. The pictures of CR1s with Reynolds wheelsets in this forum didn't give the fruit of my decision justice. Me like!

I took this for a 60 mile ride yesterday and I was all smiles. All I could think of is that I should have done this sooner. Looking forward to lots more miles on my CR1 this year.

Ride safely,

Joe

Here are a few pics:


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Great looking bike! I just added Shimano tubeless to my R4. I have the white painted bike and miss seeing the carbon weave like yours!


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet Ride. I'm loving mine every day....
I've put about 500 miles on it in just a few weeks. Enjoy!


----------

